# All Ballz ball joints



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Well, I installed new uppers and lowers this weekend before going on a ride. Upon unloading at the park and riding down the trail and back to test my new jetting, my right upper just snapped. So much for being an upgrade. i would not recommend all ballz to anyone. My stock ones were fine except needing new boots on them. also the nuts they come with are extremely soft material. The boots on the shafts dont come all the way againt the a-arms either. I rate these as horrible.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i had all balls bearings in hubs the front left lasted 4 rides.... i feel your pain


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

^dang u wore out those double rolled bearings?
I think those are the finest stock wheel bearings you can get!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

ThaMule said:


> Well, I installed new uppers and lowers this weekend before going on a ride. Upon unloading at the park and riding down the trail and back to test my new jetting, my right upper just snapped. So much for being an upgrade. i would not recommend all ballz to anyone. My stock ones were fine except needing new boots on them. also the nuts they come with are extremely soft material. The boots on the shafts dont come all the way againt the a-arms either. I rate these as horrible.


Dang ThaMule....Sorry to hear that. I _was_...about to get s set for mine from AllBalls. Not now.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

What other offerings are out there? I know EPI has some and there's stock. Stock doesnt look like it comes separate from the knuckle. 
they do list part 59266 "ball -joint" but in the diagram it's pointing to a part of the A-Arm bushing.


these EPI ones look pretty good.
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1594


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

when i get home i will take some pics of the one that broke. They really do look like they are made really cheap. I think from now on I will stick with the stock ones since I have not had a problem with them other than boots. i will check out the price difference between those and the EPI and Moose as well. From what I have read the others look like repackaged all ballz. 

I heard bad thing about their bearing too. And not just for kawi's. The yami guys talked about their bad dealings with All Ballz as well


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

I put allballz ball joints in my 300....I noticed the boot not coming all the way down or sealing off around the shaft....kinda ticked me off! The boots are extremely soft and easy to tear as well...

Glad I'm not the only one with bad experience with them!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> ^dang u wore out those double rolled bearings?
> I think those are the finest stock wheel bearings you can get!


tell me about it... dale put them in before meet and greet ride then i had 3 rides on them .... i replaced with oem and see what hapens if i replace them again thinkin about using epi.....


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i just put in all 4 ball joints from EPI they seem to be workin fine


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I use EPIs a-arm kits. No issues. Been good. 1300 miles and still tight.


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

hmm ive put on a set of upper joints an the a arm rebuild an still holding up here.nice an tight


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2009)

I've been running all the allballs parts and have had good luck.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I thought I read that for the brute you can't buy them separate but that another bike swaps over and they will work. I can't remember what the bike was but ill see what I can find out.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

wood butcher said:


> i just put in all 4 ball joints from EPI they seem to be workin fine


how much did it run you?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I think All Balls are best a-arms bushings out here...but their ball joints do suck for some reason. I had great luck with EPI though.


----------



## grizzkiller (Jul 31, 2009)

Brute650i said:


> I thought I read that for the brute you can't buy them separate but that another bike swaps over and they will work. I can't remember what the bike was but ill see what I can find out.


 
i believe the ball joints from a prairie 650/700 will work, as well as the lower ball joints from a kfx700. they are the same exact part and a direct replacement if ya wanna go stock. corrct me if i'm wrong!


----------



## jakedogg (Aug 14, 2009)

Kfx 700 ball joints work for all brutes and prairies. Well worth the extra $$$. The rubber on the All Balls seems to dry-rot after a couple of months. I still have an OEM on one side that is 3 yrs old, and in better shape than a 3 month old one from all balls. I have no experience with EPI bearings and joints.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

That's the ones I was thinking about just was going to check and see if you could buy them separate from the knuckle


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Brute650i said:


> That's the ones I was thinking about just was going to check and see if you could buy them separate from the knuckle


You can. It just doesn't show it in the parts breakdown on Babbitts or cheapcycle. The manual shows it. At least for the 05-07s


----------

